

Vantage.js – a new take on interactive CLI for Node - dc2
https://github.com/dthree/vantage

======
fourstar
Looks pretty similar to:
[https://github.com/tj/commander.js](https://github.com/tj/commander.js)

Why would I use yours over tj's?

~~~
ryanf
The fourth sentence in the readme links to commander.js and answers your
question.

~~~
fourstar
Son, I don't got time to read the fucking manual.

~~~
emgee3
But plenty of time to leave comments on HN.

~~~
fourstar
Addicted to the cult. What can I say, fellow inmate?

